# [SOLVED] DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

hi,

I need a AC Power Cord for Sanyo DP42410 TV, could I use another model's ac power cord instead? (e.g dp42849)

my dp42410 ac power cord looks like the dp42849 cord so i think itll work but im more worried about it damaging other parts if i dont use the right ac power cord (like if you plug a 12V adapter into something that should only use a 9V)


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Look on the back of the TV, and its input voltage will be listed on the data plate. If its anything other than line voltage from your receptacle, an external adapter/power supply is required. The manual for your model lists 120vac/60hz, so it may be just a simple cord, and the power supply is integrated into the TV. I have TVs with both internal, and external power supplies, so going by the data plate info on the TV is your best bet. Of all the illustrations in the manual, the power connection is not shown.


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*

thanks, will make sure voltage on back of tv matches the replacement ac cord

edit: its an internal, no external power supply


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*

an eBay seller told me I could try SearsPartDirect for the ac power cord, the SearsPartDirect representative told me part number TV-1900-074 would work for my tv but there is no picture, no description, and price is $27 (with shipping) on SearsPartDirect.com =/


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*

Hi tonymcmichael :wave:

If your power-cord looks like this, then here is a lot cheaper :wink: - *Link*


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*



WereBo said:


> Hi tonymcmichael :wave:
> 
> If your power-cord looks like this, then here is a lot cheaper :wink: - *Link*


thanks so much, thats same part number that searspartdirect told me would work for dp42410 but it doesnt look anything like my current ac power cord  that is exactly why i didnt want to order without at least seeing picture on sears website 

i didnt take pic before putting case back on tv but it looks like this with the white thing on end that just snaps onto power supply board


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*

It seems most, if not all the DP series power cords use a Molex type plug like you've shown. Pictures of the PS board show the bi-pin 120VAC input plug for your DP42410. If the DP42849 cord makes the connection it will work just fine, as they both require only line voltage input power.

This listing shows a clear pic of your cord connection on the upper left of the board. Might be worth opening the case to verify and take a pic of your own.

Sanyo DP42410 Power Supply PK101V2010I | eBay


This listing has a good picture of what I've seen to be the typical DP series AC power cords. 

Sanyo DP46841 AC Power Cord | eBay


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*



Vegassparky said:


> It seems most, if not all the DP series power cords use a Molex type plug like you've shown. Pictures of the PS board show the bi-pin 120VAC input plug for your DP42410. If the DP42849 cord makes the connection it will work just fine, as they both require only line voltage input power.
> 
> This listing shows a clear pic of your cord connection on the upper left of the board. Might be worth opening the case to verify and take a pic of your own.
> 
> ...



thanks again, much appreciate the help =)

i ordered fuses from radio shack so I could try that first since I don't own a meter to test the old fuse. but if new fuse doesn't work, while the back cover is removed, i'll be sure to remove the ac power cord before putting the back cover on so I can make sure the pins will match up with the new ac power cord. I wish I would of thought to remove the ac power cord too when I removed the fuse. 

I would leave the back cover off until it was fixed but between kids and pets it could be damaged even worse than it already is 

power surge is what killed the tv, everything else effected (modem and phone) was fixed by just replacing ac power cord so am hoping either fuse or ac power cord is all I need for tv 

thanks again for everything.. estimated delivery for the fuses is Saturday so will be a few days before I know if I might need a new ac power cord. I was just wanting to get all the research on replacing the ac power cord done now so on saturday I won't have to wait any longer before ordering the next replacement part.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Righto, good luck and fingers crossed for you :wink:


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*

replacement fuses arrived today, swap old fuse out with a new one, plugged it in and pop *fuse blew*... tried again with another fuse and it blew as well 

the only difference in the new fuse is it was clear glass not solid white ceramic but the amp and voltage and size was same as old fuse.. came from radioshack 

6 3A 250V 5x20mm Slow Blow Glass Fuse 4 Pack 2265081 | eBay


*my question is since the fuse blew does that mean the ac power cord is still working properly?* i'm no expert so i'm just guessing that the ac power cord might still work since it had current going through it to blow 2 new replacement fuses. but am no expert so thought i would ask.. 



if it helps, a few pics of inside of tv:

left = new one i tried today that blew, right = old fuse










ac power cord connected to power supply board










what the end of my sanyo dp42410 ac power cord looks like 



















dont know if it helps, but this is my sanyo dp42410 power supply board


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*

Your AC cord is fine. You have one or more failed components on one of the boards. Have you tried unplugging the AC cord, disconnecting the cable from the power supply to the processing board(s), installing a new fuse, and seeing if the fuse holds when powered up? If it blows, more than likely the problem is with the PS board. If it holds, the problem could still be on the PS board, but you'd need to do some further testing to find out what is causing the over current condition. 

Are the fuses blowing immediately when you plug in the AC cord, or is it when you try to turn the unit on? 

Do you know what caused the power surge that started this?


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*



Vegassparky said:


> Your AC cord is fine. You have one or more failed components on one of the boards. Have you tried unplugging the AC cord, disconnecting the cable from the power supply to the processing board(s), installing a new fuse, and seeing if the fuse holds when powered up? If it blows, more than likely the problem is with the PS board. If it holds, the problem could still be on the PS board, but you'd need to do some further testing to find out what is causing the over current condition.
> 
> Are the fuses blowing immediately when you plug in the AC cord, or is it when you try to turn the unit on?
> 
> Do you know what caused the power surge that started this?



thanks, am glad I asked her before ordering replacement ac cord. 

No, I didn't try unplugging cables from power supply board to processing board(s). The only thing I touched was the ac power cord and fuse. 

The fuses blew immediately when I plugged in the AC Cord, before I had chance to press power button on TV

the cause of the power surge was.... I'm no expert so I'm going by what the Utility and Cable company told me. I called the cable company cos my internet went out and I noticed a low hanging cable that goes from my house to pole at the road. The next day the cable company came out and said it was utility companies power line not cable line that it had fell and fried the cable line which is why i had no internet. so utility company came out, fixed it, and said it fell due to normal wear n tear. 

thanks again for all the help, much appreciate the info


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

If the surge was through the cable line from the power utility, the input processing board may have been affected, or even destroyed. Which inputs were you using on the TV? Was there a cable box or Ethernet connection? 

Post back with anymore of your findings.


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: DP42410 AC Power Cord Replacement Question*



Vegassparky said:


> If the surge was through the cable line from the power utility, the input processing board may have been affected, or even destroyed. Which inputs were you using on the TV? Was there a cable box or Ethernet connection?
> 
> Post back with anymore of your findings.



TV's ac power cord was connected to power surge protector (cheap one) and a vga to vga cable was connecting the tv to a computer. nothing else was connected to tv. dont have tv/phone, just internet so tv was used as a monitor to watch netflix n stuff

thanks for the help, since its not a fuse or ac power cord issue i prob should let a professional look at it since i dont know much about swapping out the boards inside of the tv. thanks again for everything


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It might be worth thinking about replacing that anti-surge protector, it didn't seem to do it's job too well - Good luck with the TV repair :wink:


----------



## tonymcmichael (Feb 28, 2012)

WereBo said:


> It might be worth thinking about replacing that anti-surge protector, it didn't seem to do it's job too well - Good luck with the TV repair :wink:


oh ya, its dead too =/ will trash it if no one else locally wants it for parts,repair,recycle. the only thing connected to the surge protector that was not effected was the computer and the router (am thankful for that at least). The tv, speakers, modem, and surge protector itself all dead.


thanks again, hope its not more to fix than a new one is worth


----------

